# EGG on porch



## lam000 (May 7, 2007)

I found an egg on the ground a couple of weeks ago, it had been very windy. Another egg sat next to it smashed. I picked up the egg, and had NO idea what to do. I figured, it had been so cold for last few days, the egg most likely was dead. I put it in a flower pot on my front porch - didnt know what to do. This was over a week ago. Today I went onto my porch (my only enterence), as I do everyday, and a pigeon was sitting in the flower pot. It has not left all day long. It has been moving around but I have been 2 feet away from it, and it just looks at me. Is this egg still alive??? What do I do? I have a two year old, and now I feel like she cant play on the porch. I hurry us out to not disturb the bird. The egg was alone for a while, and I can not see how it could possibly still be alive, but then whey would the pigeon be sitting there?????


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Lam000 and welcome to P-T. Thanks for not scaring away this pigeon. There will be experts on over the next few hours that can better advise you on what to do but for now if you can let us know what the bird is doing and looking like that would be wonderful. Are you limited in space on the porch or is it roomy enough so you could perhaps screen off the bird a bit from your child? If you haven't seen the bird until today and the egg is over a week old, it may be that it won't hatch, but eggs can "hold" for a few days as long as they haven't been incubated. Perhaps you can put out some bird seed and water in a dish for the bird, it may be tired and hungry, and your porch seemed like a nice haven. If you can give us an idea where you are located, there may be a member here that can assist if it turns out the pigeon is feeling poorly and needs assistance. 
Anyway, real experts will be along to offer advice and help you. It's been fairly quiet on the forum so you may not get too much feedback until tomorrow, but they will get back to you as soon as they can. Again, welcome and thanks.


----------



## lam000 (May 7, 2007)

Thank you for gettiing back to me so quickly. I live in Southern California, and I cant really screen or section my porch off...also, the flower pot is on top of my AC unit, so I guess I wont be using that. Yesterday, when I came home I actaully did notice lots of grass on top of my AC unit, but didnt even think about it having to do with the egg...truth be told, I forgot all about it. Then this morning when I opened the door, one bird (the father?) flew away, so I started to go to the pot, and there sat the other bird. The bird seems fine, it has just been sitting there, it moves around some times...not sure what it is doing. But mainly very still. My dog has been on the porch- by accident, and still it wont budge. This bird is determined, If I open my curtains I can see it, and it can see me - but it has no fear, it stays put. I feel bad for this bird - it must really want to take care of its baby....


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am not sure what to tell you and what would be best for the birds and you.
You could leave the birds/nest in place and they might get used to the traffic on the porch. Or you could remove the nest and if they try again to make a nest then remove it again until they get the point.
As for the egg, it might not even be theirs and if it is, it is unlikely after two weeks it is still any good.

You could candle the egg by holding a flashlight behind it in a darkened room and see if there is any embryo in it, then take it from there.

Reti


----------



## lam000 (May 7, 2007)

Hello,

I appreciate your help. I cant get ahold of the egg, the bird is still there...it slept there, and will not leave. It had a visitor this morning. What do I do????? I really cant have the bird live there. It doesnt even fly away when I am on my porch. Wouldnt the bird be able to tell if the egg was fertile or not? If not, then will there be a point where it gives up???? I am scared to go right up to the flower pot and move it, and even if I could- I have no idea where to put it where the bird will be safe? Any advice?????


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

The birds may have decided that your place is a safe one to nest and make a family. The fact that it is sitting and not budging indicates that either it is very used to people and that it was raised from a chick around people or that there are eggs in the nest and that it is brooding them. They may have set up house before you really noticed them out there. Parents can be very determined. 
At this time of day, there aren't many pigeon experts on-line but in a few hours they will come on and can help. 
Reti has already outlined the basic options you have. You can also try moving the pot higher so the dog and little one can't get to the nest. (put a shelf unit out there perhaps). Have you got an idea where the original nest may have been, if it's just above the air conditioner, perhaps you could "encourage" the birds to vacate the flower pot for the old site, or move the flower pot to the previous nesting spot. 
Certainly a nest on an air conditioner is not the prime spot to raise a family, but it's probably a safe place in the pigeons' minds. 
Many folks on this board have allowed their visitors to raise one family and then gently encouraged them to find more appropriate digs for the next set of babies. 
Again, thanks for caring about this little family enough to not remove them immediately.


----------



## lam000 (May 7, 2007)

*NEW EGG ALIVE -with old one*

OK, so I had a neighbor come over, and I guess we scared the pigeon...she flew away, and in her nest is the old egg, and a NEW ONE! She came back as soon as we went inside, took the old egg, ditched it, came back again and is sitting on her egg. What do I do? Will this bird become aggressive once the egg does hatch? How long will she be here?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

lam000 said:


> OK, so I had a neighbor come over, and I guess we scared the pigeon...she flew away, and in her nest is the old egg, and a NEW ONE! She came back as soon as we went inside, took the old egg, ditched it, came back again and is sitting on her egg. What do I do? Will this bird become aggressive once the egg does hatch? How long will she be here?


She will most likely lay a second egg within the next 36 hours or so. Once the second egg is present she and her mate will start taking turns sitting on the eggs. The male will sit during the day and the female at night. The incubation time will be approximately 18 days from when they start sitting the nest in earnest. Assuming the eggs hatch, it will then be another approximately 5-6 weeks before the babies are ready to fly. The parents will lay two more eggs before the current batch of babies are weaned and flying, so you need to have a plan in place or you will be in a "revolving door" of pigeon babies.

Terry


----------



## lam000 (May 7, 2007)

Thank you so much....I hate to disturb this little family, but I cant have them living on top of my AC on my porch. So please tell me what to do. What is the best option? And if I "relocate" this family, at what point is the best time to do this? Once the 2nd one is there, Once they hatch, or before????And where do I put them? What have other people done???Thank you SO much!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

lam000 said:


> Thank you so much....I hate to disturb this little family, but I cant have them living on top of my AC on my porch. So please tell me what to do. What is the best option? And if I "relocate" this family, at what point is the best time to do this? Once the 2nd one is there, Once they hatch, or before????And where do I put them? What have other people done???Thank you SO much!


If you are going to "relocate" them, you should take both eggs as soon as the second one is present, dispose of the eggs, and "dismantle" the nest. Then you will need to try to pigeon proof your porch in a manner that is not going to be harmful to any pigeons that try to get in there.

Terry


----------



## lam000 (May 7, 2007)

Ok, thank you...and ONE more question. I will relocate them after the 2nd egg is laid. Where should I put them. I REALLY do not want to cause any harm. This bird seems so incredibly sweet. And I cant "dispose" of the eggs, that feels so cruel. Any ideas as to where to put the flower pot, perhaps leaving the nest intact??? Are there any animal control centers that can help?


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Don't call animal control.*

I can almost guarantee if you call animal control they will dispose of the birds. Pigeons are not protected; many people consider them pests and will poison them out of hand. Even the Audobon Society is not the pigeons' advocate because they are a non-native species. Okay, I'm off my soapbox.

If you want the eggs to hatch and you don't want the flower pot right on top of your AC because it is open on the top, perhaps you can put a shelf or ledge above the unit and move the pot up a bit and then lay screening on top of the AC unit to prevent feathers and twigs from getting onto the AC unit. If the AC unit is solid on top, the pot could probably remain there until the babies have hatched and grown, then remove the nest and pot as Terry suggests and screen off the area so the pigeons can't return. If you can't wait until the eggs hatch, the kindest thing to do is remove the eggs after the 2nd has been laid and before the parents start sitting the nest, then pigeon-proof the area. Pigeons, perhaps because they are a prey species, like high protected places; in their natural setting they live in craggy rocky areas and nest high up (which is why city scapes appeal to them). They certainly do seem like sweet birds and many people here have them as pets.

Once, I had the great good fortune to have a nest of sparrows right on top of my porch light and was able to see them raise their little family. It was a great experience to witness. After the babies fledged and left the nest, I removed the nest so mom and dad wouldn't give me an encore. Occasionally, I'll still get some interested lookers, but if I see something getting built, I will remove it before they get too far.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

flitsnowzoom said:


> I can almost guarantee if you call animal control they will dispose of the birds. Pigeons are not protected; many people consider them pests and will poison them out of hand. Even the Audobon Society is not the pigeons' advocate because they are a non-native species. Okay, I'm off my soapbox.
> 
> If you want the eggs to hatch and you don't want the flower pot right on top of your AC because it is open on the top, perhaps you can put a shelf or ledge above the unit and move the pot up a bit and then lay screening on top of the AC unit to prevent feathers and twigs from getting onto the AC unit. If the AC unit is solid on top, the pot could probably remain there until the babies have hatched and grown, then remove the nest and pot as Terry suggests and screen off the area so the pigeons can't return. If you can't wait until the eggs hatch, the kindest thing to do is remove the eggs after the 2nd has been laid and before the parents start sitting the nest, then pigeon-proof the area. Pigeons, perhaps because they are a prey species, like high protected places; in their natural setting they live in craggy rocky areas and nest high up (which is why city scapes appeal to them). They certainly do seem like sweet birds and many people here have them as pets.
> 
> Once, I had the great good fortune to have a nest of sparrows right on top of my porch light and was able to see them raise their little family. It was a great experience to witness. After the babies fledged and left the nest, I removed the nest so mom and dad wouldn't give me an encore. Occasionally, I'll still get some interested lookers, but if I see something getting built, I will remove it before they get too far.


Common sense, down to earth approach I've come to admire in you.
I totally agree.


----------



## lam000 (May 7, 2007)

*Now there are two*

So, I like the bird. She is still living on my porch, and you were right - there are now two eggs. She seems sweet, and as long as she is not flying at my head to keep me away from my porch - she can live there. I havent seen the father bird for a long time though. Is it possible he abandoned her? Should I buy seed?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Well, if you buy seeds be prepared that they will stick around forever and it may also attract more pigeons. 
If they don't seem starved and they have a source of food, I would leave them alone. Now spring and summer they should not have much trouble to find food. Besides you don't want them to become dependent on you.

Reti


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

lam000 said:


> So, I like the bird. She is still living on my porch, and you were right - there are now two eggs. She seems sweet, and as long as she is not flying at my head to keep me away from my porch - she can live there. I havent seen the father bird for a long time though. Is it possible he abandoned her? Should I buy seed?



I'm glad you and the bird are getting along well and it's kind of you to want to help her with a nice place to live. The father may have been killed as the life of a pigeon is very "challenging" especially in the urban environment (cars, poison food, not enough food, no water, hawks, cats -- the list, unfortuately, goes on). Or the birds may be changing egg sitting duties and you just aren't seeing them together (possible scenario if the birds look almost the same). 

If she laid the 2nd egg earlier last week then she is now brooding the eggs. If they are fertile, you will probably have babies in a week or a bit more. Please do make sure the bird has a nearby source of fresh water. 
I know Reti said not to feed them -- she speaks from sad experience about what happens if you feed pigeons and the neighbors complain (I'm assuming that you live in unit housing (apt or townhouse situation where you have no real control over what happens to the exterior of the buildings). If neighbors complain about messy birds, the typical kneejerk reaction is to put out poison food so you have to tread with caution. There are several people on the forum with recent experience dealing with poisoning efforts against the neighborhood pigeons so do keep an ear and eye out for any news about these sort of efforts in the neighborhood. 

That said, if you have a nice situation (or don't have to keep a low profile) and you want to make life easier for mom, especially if there is not a second parent to help, you might want to consider offering her a nice seed mix and fresh water in a protected area. If the eggs do hatch, then it will be a real challenge to raise the two babies and you may get to pitch in a bit. If you get to that stage -- lots of help here on the forum too! Once the babies come, Mom will be more defensive, but it sounds like you and she have an understanding and should manage okay. 
Keep us posted, please.


----------



## lam000 (May 7, 2007)

*One last question*

Ok, so the birds hatched...saw parents switching and taking turns. Then today, I see one bird is gone, the other is on the floor of my balcony sitting. Parents fly by and sit by the one on my porch, and seem to be looking for the other one. Now the parents are gone, and one of the baby birds is sitting on the balcony ledge. Are they old enough to fly off? Do I leave it alone, or put it back in the nest- so many cats live around my building? If I leave it - when can I dismantle the nest??? I would prefer to not have another round of baby birds on my porch? thanks!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Congratulations!  

Can you post a picture of the baby or babies? I would imagine that the babies are too young to be on their own but are learning to fly and be pigeons. You might want to look around the area to see if you can find the other baby. It could have gone on a bit of a flight and not been able to quite get home, or gotten trapped behind something and can't get out. A picture can help everyone here see how far along the birds are and what you can expect. Please watch out for the little one(s) and if it seems in trouble or easy pickings for the neighborhood predators you might want to bring it up out of harm's way. 
You may need to swing into preventative mode here soon to encourage the pigeons to find a new home. After the babies fledge, the parents will be looking to increase the tribe so if they do lay a 2nd set of eggs, boil them and replace them in the nest after they have cooled. Once the little ones seem adept at flying and foraging then see if you can make your place less attractive to boarders, but while they are still learning the skills, it is nice to have a safe place to come back to.
Thanks for letting the pigeon family live there.


----------



## lam000 (May 7, 2007)

Both baby pigeons are now gone. I looked downstairs around the porch and cant find either one! Should i throw away the flower pot they had been living in, or will the babies be back. If I do find them, should I try to catch them and put them back in the nest?


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I would keep the flower pot as is for a few days. They will be off exploring if they had fledged but they aren't very strong yet so they still need a safe haven. Unless they hatched within a week after your first post, these little ones are just beginners. 
If they are just mostly walking around, I'd try and get them back to their flower pot if you see them.


----------



## lam000 (May 7, 2007)

The baby birds are about a week and a half old. I tried to get the bird at one point when it was sitting on the ground of my porch, and it flew up and crashed down, so i left it, then the next time i looked it was on the ledge of my porch, and THEN it was gone off that. I looked all around and couldnt find it, saw one of the parent birds looking on my porch for the babies. SO sad, cant find them and I am so worried. I dont think they would be able to fly back up to my porch. I feel REALLY guilty I didnt try harder to catch it. Now no birds are in my flower pot.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Baby pigeons too young to fly. 

Anxious parents looking for missing chicks. Raptors? 

If you can post pictures, some here may be able to give better advice. 

I rescued two flowerpot chicks someone set out on the sidewalk, a couple of years ago, and successfully raised Pidgiepoo. A year later, I watched my tame rescued-as-a-baby and hand-raised male pigeon Wieteke and his feral mate raise two sets of chicks on top of the wardrobe inside. Second nest started before first chicks fledged. A bit much of a mess to deal with, eventually. Wieteke now lives outside, and still wants to nest inside, in his territory.

Larry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

They are too young to be out of the nest. Something may have startled them out of the pot. If you should find them, please bring them back to safety. Have something lightweight like a pillowcase to put over them so they can't escape again. The parents may have abandoned the nest by then so you may have to take over the feeding but should that happen, there are lots of people here to help you along.


----------



## lam000 (May 7, 2007)

I uploaded some pictures..hope i did it right. I still cant find them....


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Did you do them as attachments to the post? You can scroll down and go to manage attachments (past the bottom of this form and into the area labeled additional options). You may need to compress them a bit so they will be able to "fit" over here. I'm no expert either, I've only posted two pictures into this forum (the white mule deer) so . . . In my case the attachments showed up pretty soon after I sent the post.

Good luck


----------



## lam000 (May 7, 2007)

pictures...


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

They are so cute! but still too young to be on their own  .
I hope they're okay. Maybe they're hiding somewhere still (bushes and shrubs below your balcony, maybe).


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Are these pigeons or doves?


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

The coloring looks "dovey" but Lam said the parents were pigeons. Whatever, they sure are cute.


----------



## lam000 (May 7, 2007)

they are pigeons...here is the parent bird attached. I keep seeing two birds on the ground, outside my balcony...i keep looking around where they are, and cant find them. I will let you know if I do. Thanks for all your help. Funny, but I didnt want them at first, now I really miss them being there....


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Lam,

That looks like a Mourning Dove to me.....

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...=mourning+doves&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en&ie=UTF-8

Linda


----------



## lam000 (May 7, 2007)

THATS IT! Thank you so much! So I guess, the birds were ready to go. I feel better. Thanks for all your help everyone.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*aren't doveys cute?*

Wow, Mrs. Dove must have really liked your home. Normally they are pretty skittish. We're so glad you gave them a nice place to live and raise their family. Thanks and don't be a stranger. Come back whenever you can


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Definitely Mourning Doves .. beautiful parents and darling babies!

Terry


----------

